# Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku



## HaDie (7. Sep. 2010)

*Hallo Forengemeinde*

ich möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen, ich heiße Hans, gehe stark auf die 50::help und komme aus Nordbaden.
Diese Jahr im Mai, habe ich mein Teichprojekt in die Tat umgesetzt, in dem 5 Sarsa und
4 Shubunkis ihre neue Heimat gefunden haben.
Das Volumen des Teiches beträgt 4m³ und war stellenweise ne ganz schöne Schufterei, (ist für euch bestimmt nichts neues).
So genug getextet, jetzt lasse ich mal Bilder sprechen.
Ein Update kommt auch noch.

Gruß Hans


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Hans!

Herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Interessante Variante - der Hof-Hoch-Teich...


----------



## buddler (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

hallo!
ich muss immer wieder staunen,dass eine reihe steine dem druck standhalten.
sieht trotzdem schön aus.viel spass beim relaxen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Vechtaraner (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Hans
Ich gratuliere und hoffe es ist alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit.Es lässt sich zwar schwer abschätzen,aber bist du dir sicher dass dein Teich 4000L fasst?Er kommt mir irgenwie kleiner vor.

Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## HaDie (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Teichianer,
hir das versprochene Update, vom Teich wie er jetzt aussieht.



> Es lässt sich zwar schwer abschätzen,aber bist du dir sicher dass dein Teich 4000L fasst?Er kommt mir irgenwie kleiner vor.



@ Vechtaraner,
ich habe nochmal nachgerechnet, es sind nur 3960l :sorry, daß ich um 40l übertrieben habe.

Gruß Hans


----------



## Artur (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Hans,
ganz niedlich dein Teich. Ist das dein erster?



> hallo!
> ich muss immer wieder staunen,dass eine reihe steine dem druck standhalten.
> sieht trotzdem schön aus.viel spass beim relaxen.
> gruß jörg



der Teich könnte auch zehn mal zehn Meter groß sein und die Steine würden den Druck ebenfalls standhalten. Das einzohe Problem könnten kalte Temperaturen sein wenn das Wasser zu Eis wird. Dann könnte die Steinmauer reißen.


----------



## Dilmun (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo!

Schön geworden, dein Teich.


----------



## HaDie (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*



Artur schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> ganz niedlich dein Teich. Ist das dein erster?
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Artur,
ja das ist mein erster selbstgebauter Teich, vorher hatte ich eine kleine Teichschale.
Ich glaube nicht daß die Steine, bei Eisbildung reißen werden, da es sich um eine Trockenmauer handelt,
aber genaueres kann ich dir erst nächstes Frühjahr verraten.
Danke für den possitiven zuspruch, auch dir Sonja.

MfG Hans


----------



## buddler (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

10x10 meter bei einer steinreihe?will ich sehn


----------



## HaDie (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo buddler,
wie kommst du auf eine Steinreihe? Wie du auf den Bildern sehen kannst, sind es *drei* Reihen.
Zum besseren, Verständnis hier ein paar technische Daten.
Maße der Steine:
40 cm breit; 15 cm hoch; 25 cm tief.
Gewicht pro ganzen Stein 40 kg.
Gesamtgewicht der Mauer ca. 1,2 Tonnen.

Gruß Hans


----------



## buddler (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

die gemauerten steine erkenne ich als eine reihe steine.
was hinter der gemauerten wand ist wird wohl reichen.ich hab hier schon oft teiche gesehn die nur aus einer lage steine gemauert wurden.daher meine bedenken.so ganz würde ich der sache nicht trauen.in deinem fall wirds wohl in der tat reichen.


----------



## HaDie (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo buddler

Zum weiteren Verständnis, um diese Mauer wegzuschieben, brauchst du in etwa einen Druck von ca.15bar/cm²,
1 bar entspricht etwa 6 Tonnen.
Da diese Mauer nur ca.0,5m hoch ist (quasi ist das mein Flachwasserbereich), entsteht in etwa ein Druck von 0,5bar/cm².
Nichts für ungut und Danke für deine Bedenken.

Gruß Hans


----------



## Vechtaraner (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung mit Teichbaudoku*

Hallo Hans

Es geht mir bestimmt nicht um die 40L auf den Bildern wirkt der "Aushub" nur nicht so groß als würden da 4000L hineinpassen.Aber Bilder können täuschen und wen du es sagst wird es sicher auch stimmen.Viel wichtiger ist ja auch dass er so geworden ist wie du es dir vorgestellt hast!
Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------

